# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Kings (3/17). 250 Points to Prediction Winner



## halfbreed

<center> *vs.*  

Thursday March 17, 2005
7:30 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Starters*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, BARON" TITLE="DAVIS, BARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hornets/DAVIS, BARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg">







































*Predictions Rules​**​*

Predict the score of the game. To win, you must predict the winning team. Closest will be determined by differential of points. (Warriors win by 1, whoever predicted them to win by 1 wins). In case of a tie, whoever's closer to the total number of points scored by the winning team will get it. Any ties after that will be decided by coin flip. 250 points to the winner! (Note, DaBullz needs to remove the limit on donate, but he is out of town, so it may be a couple of days before the donation can occur).​


----------



## B Dizzle

If I think about the kings I still automatically think they're a top nba team, but they are very beatable these days! I think if Baron hits about 40 % of his shots we have good chances to win this one!

warriors 101
Kings 98


----------



## CerambyX

This time I think GS has a good chance to beat Sac, beceuse well you know Miller is injured an Sac isn't showing their best game. And I would wan't to see Biedrins-Songaila matchup (Latvia vs Lithuania - the neigbors  ), but well ok they proably won't matchup cuz of different positions. So the score:

Warriors 97
Kings 91


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Warriors 98
-
Kings 110


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings board thread. :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm going to say that the Kings win. 

*Kings 109*
Warriors 103

*Peja 27pts*
Davis 28pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I've bet 125 on the Kings. :lol: Hopefully they'll win.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento (40-25) at Golden State (20-44) 10:30 pm EST 



> OAKLAND, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings aim for their ninth victory in their last 11 road meetings with the Golden State Warriors when they visit The Arena on Thursday.
> 
> *Dating to their final road game against the Warriors in the 1999-2000 season, the Kings have gone 8-2 here, including a 111-107 overtime triumph on February 2*


----------



## D5

Game hasn't quite started yet.

Golden State Warriors: 103
Sacramento Kings: 99


----------



## LuckyAC

Kings 105
Warriors 98


----------



## Tooeasy

cot damn, j-rich with 17 points on 7-9 shooting after the first. hes on fiyah!


----------



## jokeaward

Warriors are rolling.

Looking for a big man? Biedrins is working! They've sent in a lot of effective players and I haven't even seen Skita.

They're very healthy, too.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Great game guys, you deserve the W !!!


----------



## CerambyX

B Dizzle said:


> warriors 101
> Kings 98


Wow! :eek8: Almost bullseye! Nice prediction B Dizzle :clap:


----------



## B Dizzle

YES! that's my first win in the prediction game! can't believe I'm that close!


----------



## halfbreed

Final.

Warriors 100
Kings 97

JRich 40 pts, 10 reb, 5ast

Mobley 28 pts, 9 reb


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

B Dizzle said:


> warriors 101
> Kings 98


you nearly guessed it right, congrats!


----------



## byrondarnell66

Warriors :greatjob: i won me 346 points on the game. :biggrin:

:edit: it was 460 points :biggrin:


----------

